# Aesop's Fables and other forgotten books



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books/p/pub...intsec=frontcover&dq=isbn:1605063304#PPA88,M1

Aesop's fables are a great little read. especially if you've got some young'uns. you'll recognize some classics like "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" and "The Ant and the Grasshopper".

check out www.forgottenbooks.org for more public domain books. tonnes of classic literature and some freaky stuff about freemasonery and what not. lots of fun.


----------

